# Braided Lines?



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you use braid? If so, what are you favorites types and what brands have you used that you do not like.

I will start:

Used:
Fireline - awful stuff, waxy and stiff

Spiderwire - lumpy and does not cast well, good for bottom fishing with heavy rigs - very abrasion resistant

Cabelas ripcord and Ripcord SE - only used this for trolling and bottom fishing, worked really well and lasts forever

Sufx Fuse - just started using this - a little to stiff but NO WIND KNOTS!

Sufix Extreme - Great stuff and casts a mile - does get winds knots especially on certain spinning reels

Power Pro - has weak points that causes it to part unexpectedly and gets wayyyyy to many wind knots for me


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have used:

UGLY Braid - Casts well, no weak spots, does get a few wind knots, Color fades quite fast

Power Pro - Just started using this. Casts well.

Spiderwire - Horrible stuff, stay away!


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 2, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Power Pro - has weak points that causes it to part unexpectedly and gets wayyyyy to many wind knots for me



I keep hearing that power pro has weak points. I always hear this on internet posts but have yet to see an example. Have you personally had a break in the line? I have used it and have even hooked into a 32' cuddy cabin with it and it didn't break.  Don't ask!


Tuf-Line - this is all I used to use. The more I used it the less I like it. It is designed in such a way that it has an inner and outer wrap to it and the outter wrap will wear off. If you fish with it for a few weeks you will notice the first few feet of the line will have lost the outter wrapping. I have switched from using this stuff and will probably never return. 

Tuf-Line XP- I have this in 100# test on two of my poles, it is stiff and takes a bit to break in but the damn stuff is strong as steel.

Power Pro - I used 80# red power pro and had zero issues with it. I bagged lots of fish. After an A$$ in the above 32' boat ran out most of the line I didn't have enough left to cast with so it is now on the shelf waiting to be used as a wrap for bucktails.

Powerstrike - I had 50# on one rod and 30# on another. I was happy with both and again bagged lots of fish with it without issues. I took the 30# off and put 6# mono on that reel. and the 50# was moved from one reel to another but I still use it and am happy with it. The 30# will go back onto another reel when I get it back from a buddy. I am very happy with this line - especially at the price I bought it for.

I try and stick with Spectra. I used spectra for years with my stunt kites and if the line can drag my fat ass across a field trying to hold a kite then it has proven itself worthy to me.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2009)

I mostly use Power Pro, but what i've been using has been on my reels for at least a year...once Power Pro gets broke in, I really like it. I have experience these "weak points" mentioned above once with a spool of 30lb I bought for pike fishing when I went up north for the first time. I lost 2-3 brand new spinnerbaits that weekend due to the line snapping mid-cast. But every other time i've used power pro, I have no complaints with it.

I also have tried Stren Superbraid once for abit. I did really like it...really smooth, none of that waxy build up like new power pro and seems really round. I think the next time I buy braid for bass fishing, I may look into getting some more.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Power Pro - has weak points that causes it to part unexpectedly and gets wayyyyy to many wind knots for me
> ...




Yes I have - the weak points never showed when snagged or fighting a fish - but always when spooling the reel or just adjusting the line - it woudl simply part for no ascertainable reason. I was able to actually see where the line woudl slim down to a few fine strands on one occasion as it was coming out of the spool brand new - a gentle tug and it unravel and parted


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Nov 2, 2009)

I use Power Pro and havent had any problems with weak spots.But it alsoi fades very quick.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like Power Pro.. .it's too stiff for my liking.

I loved Stren Super Braid - but they don't make it anymore. I've tried Sonic and don't like it... and the MicroFuse cost me my one and only Swimming Hornet when it was really on fire. It has almost no abrasion resistance.

I guess I'm out of braid uses now, until I find something that I really like... I have tried the Suffix braid that is orange, and I like it alot.... I just can't use it in the clear waters here in GA.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I guess I'm out of braid uses now, until I find something that I really like... I have tried the Suffix braid that is orange, and I like it alot.... I just can't use it in the clear waters here in GA.



This is why I use a mono/flouro leader. I don't fish with braid unless I have a leader tied on. :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like leaders... never did figure out how to tie that knot without me losing either a lure or a good fish.

When I used braid, I was in dark/stained water, and the fish didn't care (may not care in clear water either, but I haven't tried it).

I use the whole line now without any leaders... I just made a BIG change for me - and that's trying 10lb mono for my finesse... haven't caught a fish, and I've given up a lot of sensitivity, so I may be going back to a 10lb fluoro instead...


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't like leaders... never did figure out how to tie that knot without me losing either a lure or a good fish.



I use a uni-to-uni knot and have never had a problem with breaking off due to the knot, only time I MAY break off is typical wear down near my bait on the mono, but since i've switched to 12lb CXX PLine, I haven't had any issues with that either. 

That knot is tricky at first, but once you get used to tying it, its no big deal...doesn't take no time to tie one up. But I also tie about 6-8ft of mono on for my leader, this reduces the number of times I have to tie the knot, and I don't feel I loose much/if any sensitivity with that short of a piece of mono.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't like leaders... never did figure out how to tie that knot without me losing either a lure or a good fish.
> 
> When I used braid, I was in dark/stained water, and the fish didn't care (may not care in clear water either, but I haven't tried it).
> 
> I use the whole line now without any leaders... I just made a BIG change for me - and that's trying 10lb mono for my finesse... haven't caught a fish, and I've given up a lot of sensitivity, so I may be going back to a 10lb fluoro instead...




You do not know that floro stretches more then mono once it gets wet right?


i use an Alberto knot to join the floro to the braid and use anywhere from 4 to 10 feet of leader depending on conditions where i am fishing


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 2, 2009)

Bubba said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like leaders... never did figure out how to tie that knot without me losing either a lure or a good fish.
> ...


 Yeah, uni and double-uni are great knots. I have switched to using a palomar for line to hook or line to swivel but if its line to line it's always a double uni.


----------



## slim357 (Nov 2, 2009)

gorilla braid - didnt like it 
fireline - didnt like it, esp its flatness
spinderwire (gold label, and line color not sure what type) wind knots like you wouldnt believe.
suffix - looped around my rod tip every chance it got, didnt like it at all
power pro, Ive liked this one the most so far.

Only thing I use the braided junk for is walkin a donkey, not sure why exactly by it has way better motion on braid than mono or floro.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 2, 2009)

:twisted: I currently use Trilene Big Game braid in 30lb and 50lb on four of my freshwater setups. No problems at all. Spiderwire really sucks big time.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 4, 2009)

Spiderwire-No "problems," I just didn't like it overall.
Fireline-Hated it
Power Pro-My second choice-never had any problems, but some people have
Sufix-No problems-I catch most of my fish on this line and it hasn't let me down. I've caught one bass over 11 pounds, multiple sharks in the 20 pound range, multiple spottails up to 9 pounds, and countless other fish on the same spool of line in the past two years.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2009)

I have only used, and still currently use power pro in 30lb (moss green). No complaints!


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been using braided line exclusively for almost 10 years. I started with fireline, which is actually a fusion, not a braid. It is great after a year of use, other than that it sucks. Then went to spiderwire, and spiderwire stealth. I liked the stealth for a while. but it gave up casting distance. I then went to power pro. I hate that stuff, I know plenty of people that love it, but i cannot stand it. I get wind knots constantly and hate the waxy coating. I switched to sufix soon after it came out and have never looked back. It does seem to get a lot of wind knots when it is fresh, but after a few outings there are no problems. I have been wanting to try daiwa's braid, but cannot swallow the price tag.


----------



## gregk9 (Nov 10, 2009)

SMDave said:


> I have only used, and still currently use power pro in 30lb (moss green). No complaints!



Same here. Also use 65 lb for musky fishing. So far, so good.


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 12, 2009)

Mostly Saltwater - I've all but given up on super braids as for the cost vs. agrivation, I see no need.

Power Pro- Chunk baiting on conventional tackle from beach, weeds stuck to line like super glue. Didn't cast well off conventional reels. Yes, I had the infamouse weak spots too.

Fireline - Light salt, spinning, wind knots galore / conv. was tons of bird's nest (too sticky and dug in).

Stealth - Trying this on a mid sized spin for plugging. Alright stuff, but I'm really not impress at all. Few wind knots.
- also use it on a couple of conventional trolling rigs. So far / so good. Gets my tube'n worm down a bit faster. But I don't cast it or fish it short.

Also tried others at folks recommendations. For the cost and issues, I'm not impressed at all. Too finicky for my use. Lack of line stretch admittedly is nice.... sometimes. But out in the boat, plugging, without the line stretch a short hits cost plugs and fish more often than not. At $20-$35 a pop for custom(?) plugs, a few losses can change my mood for the day.
Striper's fish structure (rocks / docks / etc.) the lack of abrasion resistance makes my braid part like it was hit with a hot knife without warning.

I don't want to think about when the Bluefish are around that stuff.

Next year I'm switching all, except for trolling rigs (2 braid, 2 leadcore) back to the Silver Thread copolymer lines. For the cost I can change it more, feel comfortable with short hits, wind knot free fishing, satisfactory abrasion resistance, comfortable knot holdings, and respectable casting distance on spin & conv. with good control.

This is the second time I allowed myself to get talked into trying Super Braid for a season. Foolish me! I must be a real slow learner after all. #-o 

Tried a braid in Fresh water once for 1/2 a trip. That was enough around the lilly pads and rocks for me.


----------



## gizfawfish (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you guys crazy power pro is the stuff. I have it on my pro qualifier reel and it is great. Have caught many fish on it and have lost none. and it casts so far I have mine in 30 pound and it is great.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2009)

gizfawfish said:


> Are you guys crazy power pro is the stuff. I have it on my pro qualifier reel and it is great. Have caught many fish on it and have lost none. and it casts so far I have mine in 30 pound and it is great.



Have your tried Sufix or Diawa Samurai braid?


----------



## Nickk (Nov 13, 2009)

I use PowerPro and Suffix Performance Braid, the only other brand that I have tried is Seaguar and it was horrible. I've had PowerPro snap on my from over loading a cast and backlashing, I just lost a spoon the other day doing that.


----------



## gregk9 (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Have your tried Sufix or Diawa Samurai braid?



I'm a Power Pro guy but I've heard Sufix is good stuff. Might give it a try next season.


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, here's the question. I have only ever used mono 10-12 lb. What would be a good starter braid. I have seen all of the above mentioned lines in KMart and WalMart to include the stren super braid.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2009)

gunny146 said:


> Well, here's the question. I have only ever used mono 10-12 lb. What would be a good starter braid. I have seen all of the above mentioned lines in KMart and WalMart to include the stren super braid.




Power Pro or Suffix - if you are using 10-12lb mono get 12-15 lb PP 

I just purchases Bass Pro's braided line and really like it so far


----------



## Bubba (Nov 23, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I just purchases Bass Pro's braided line and really like it so far



I like it too, Not a big difference between it and PP, IMO. One of my musky rods have it on it(needed some braid in a pinch), it works just as well as the PP.


----------



## 1860grizzly (Nov 24, 2009)

I fish saltwater mostly and i uses power pro never had any issues with it a t all i have had it break for no apparent reason before but found that it was a chipped eye sharp edge was cutting it right off not very good with abrasion i guess.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 24, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchases Bass Pro's braided line and really like it so far
> ...




I think it is completely different then PP - i purchased 20 lb and it certainly has not gotten as limp as PP does but it has stayed much rounder


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...




Well, I haven't had mine on very long, so i'm just comparing the lines in new condition....i'm sure theres a difference after awhile.


----------



## ericshayes (Dec 9, 2009)

Berkley XL smooth cast is good and cheap.


----------



## slim357 (Dec 10, 2009)

gunny146 said:


> Well, here's the question. I have only ever used mono 10-12 lb. What would be a good starter braid. I have seen all of the above mentioned lines in KMart and WalMart to include the stren super braid.


If your using a baitcaster your gonna want to get at least 30lb, even at 30 it can be a hassel with the line being so thin, I dont go under 50lb anymore and mostly stick with 65lb. For spinning gear 12 to 15lb would be fine.


----------

